# My Barn owl is still here, and........ (on going updates)



## FITBMX (Apr 21, 2017)

*She is on the nest!!!* 

The photos aren't good, I was shooting blind. Just holding the camera through a hole in the roof, she gets spooked really quick, so I don't want to run her off.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 22, 2017)

dam that's alot of eggs!?


----------



## pjaye (Apr 22, 2017)

That is so cool.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Fitbmx owl farm. Nice shots. Purchase tickets in advance.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 22, 2017)

Great set you are so lucky!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 22, 2017)

Great st.
Need a web cam on that nest.


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 22, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> dam that's alot of eggs!?



There are at least 15. I don't know how many eggs they normally lay, but this seems like a lot! 



symplybarb said:


> That is so cool.


Thanks! 



jcdeboever said:


> Fitbmx owl farm. Nice shots. Purchase tickets in advance.


The problem is, my brother is planning to take the barn down as soon as the owls are grown up.   I wanted to put legs under the hayloft, so there would just be a hayloft there. He said not a chance. So this is the last year for the owls. 



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set you are so lucky!


Thanks!



zombiesniper said:


> Great st.
> Need a web cam on that nest.



My internet is worthless, it is around 0.75 MBPS. If it was better I would already have a camera streaming live HD.


----------



## baturn (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice! Too bad the old barn has to go.


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 22, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very nice! Too bad the old barn has to go.



I didn't really care that the barn was going, until last year when I found that there were owls in it. I am going to look up and see if there is any kind of house I can build them.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 22, 2017)

They lay between 2 and 18 eggs.

Barn owl box
Build a Barn Owl Nest Box | MDC Discover Nature


----------



## BrentC (Apr 22, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 22, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> They lay between 2 and 18 eggs.
> 
> Barn owl box
> Build a Barn Owl Nest Box | MDC Discover Nature


Thanks, I will have to build one of those! 



BrentC said:


> Very cool!



Thanks.


----------



## FITBMX (May 7, 2017)

Yesterday I checked on the barn owl, and one of the eggs has hatched!!!
She is really starting to not mind me, and no longer gets upset. 

1


 

2


 

3


 

4


 


The rest of these where shot with my old 135mm at 2.8f.
5


 

6


 

7


 

8


 

9


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2017)

Nice shots what were the first ones shot with?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 7, 2017)

Very nice.
Great to hear the eggs are hatching.


----------



## FITBMX (May 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots what were the first ones shot with?


The rest have been shot with my 18-55mm kit lens, I think it was set for f5.6. I am going to try my 70-300mm kit lens next, I wold like to get an close up of a hatchling.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 3, 2017)

These Barn Owl photos are from last week, I took more today I just have to get them edited, and I will get them up tomorrow.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice shots you are so lucky to have them


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2017)

This is really cool


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 5, 2017)

This set is from two days ago, they are getting much cuter! 
Sorry these aren't sharper, the low light is killing me on these!!! LOL
1




2




3


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 5, 2017)

Great set


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 5, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set


Even at this young age, they spread their wings and start hissing at you, just like their mom does! It is so cute!!! LOL


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome thread. Very glad you are taking the initiative to help keep them around. Nice going!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like the owl is smiling at you in the first set of page 2.  Must be such a cool experience.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 8, 2017)

Great to see the little ones doing well.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 12, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> Looks like the owl is smiling at you in the first set of page 2.  Must be such a cool experience.



It really is great to watch them grow like this.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 12, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great to see the little ones doing well.



One seems small than the rest, I hope he gets enough to eat, and doesn't get pushed aside by the others.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 17, 2017)

These are from the end of last week. I really need to catch up! LOL



 

This one is too soft, I had to shoot at a really low shutter speed.


----------



## Low_Sky (Jun 17, 2017)

Those faces are too cute.  They look like little apples cut in half.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 3, 2017)

They have lost their fuzz, and there are now only 4 of them left.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 4, 2017)

This thread is fascinating, thanks for sharing!
You've gotten some really good shots considering the conditions.
Do you think the missing chicks could have fledged? I've read that this is about the time when they start to leave.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

Great stuff.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Donde (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice! No don't spook her. In many years of birding in the US I never saw one.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 4, 2017)

BlackSheep said:


> This thread is fascinating, thanks for sharing!
> You've gotten some really good shots considering the conditions.
> Do you think the missing chicks could have fledged? I've read that this is about the time when they start to leave.



Maybe they left. I hope they did. The one owlet was a lot smaller than the others, so it may have been pushed out on feedings and died. I need to get some owl houses built once I have a little time.  



BrentC said:


> Great stuff.  Keep them coming.



Thanks! 



Donde said:


> Very nice! No don't spook her. In many years of birding in the US I never saw one.



I have had some much going on that I don't get the time to keep as close track of them as I would have liked. But I also really don't want to over do it. Photos aren't worth jeopardising them. 
I have better than I would have thought, in finding owls. There are still a few owls Kansas has I haven't gotten. Next on my list is a Great Horned adult.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 6, 2017)

Update! I was outside finishing up some watering (it's 9:45pm) completely dark out, with the moon shining though, and all of the owlets are out with mom flying around!!! Sorry for not having a photo, but not much I can do at night.


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2017)

Best.Thread.Ever.     

Owl babies!!!!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 6, 2017)

terri said:


> Best.Thread.Ever.
> 
> Owl babies!!!!



LOL Thank you very much!!!


----------



## goooner (Jul 7, 2017)

Great thread, I guess they will start flying soon.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 7, 2017)

goooner said:


> Great thread, I guess they will start flying soon.


 
Thanks.
They were out flying last night.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 7, 2017)

Update! I was outside finishing up some watering (it's 9:45pm) completely dark out, with the moon shining though, and all of the owlets are out with mom flying around!!! Sorry for not having a photo, but not much I can do at night.


----------

